# Tips on growing Microgramma



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Anyone have any tips on growing microgramma heterophylla? I have a small cutting with two leaves that I am trying to propagate and the tips of the leaves turned a little brown. I have the cutting draped ever so slightly in moist sphagnum, the Viv it is in is around 80% humidity. I wasn't sure if the light level was to too high so I moved it in to a darker area. I have about 2 watts of led per gallon and it was in direct light about 8" from the source.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

They like to be in a spot that never totally dries, but also doesn't stay wet. It's been my experience that it can take pretty high light levels. I have one just off center, just about 3" under a ray2. One thing you have to realize is they can be quite slow. Mine took a long time to show any growth, and once it did it only put out leafless rhizome for several months. The leaves popped out later. Now that it's going, though, it grows at a steady rate and is many times larger than when I started with it.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Do I need to worry about the brown on the leaves?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I wouldn't worry. It's pretty much inevitable as far as I can tell.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

And, if you do end up losing the leaves, don't throw away the rhizome - as long as it is still green it will most likely come back; I had a small (~1.5") cutting of _M. vacciniifolia_ that lost all of its leaves, but stayed green - I kept watering it and after several months it put out a new leaf.


----------



## dirtmonkey (Feb 10, 2007)

I'd vote more light, too. The small cuttings I laid on sphagnum last year have filled their 2 1/4 \" pots and spread beyond, and they get bright fluorescent side light, sky light from a window, and got direct sun through the (slightly dirty) window for a couple hours a day all summer. They've been kind of effortless with all the extra light, even drying out a few times and bouncing back.


----------



## austin (Dec 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I placed it back in its original position. I think the rhizome is starting to put out some more "legs" I see a few fuzzy green protrusions, though they are small


----------

